# Table top Decor



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Here is a fountain that i got from a friend i just added the red food color to water and glued a couple hands to the bottom,


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

very nice, gives me an idea..."mom can i borrow your fountain!"


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Lilly, that's a great idea! so simple, yet soo cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## conniejoe (Feb 11, 2007)

Great idea! I always think why didn't I think of that!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Nice!
And I like the cost!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

*couple more different table top pics*

I will be using this again for my dracula specialty shot for 08, used this in 06 for my witches magical shots, candle center piece and brass tealight holders also








this is just a reg candle holder with added raffia and skulls


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Two questions:

What are you doing for '07?
and
What is your "specialty shot"?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ishwitch,
We are having our Harleyween Party this yr.
I will do some decorating but not as much as a reg party ,and we wear costumes. One yr is costume party and then the yr after is Harleyween.

Specialty shot
Cruzan vanilla rum
real cranberry juice 

I may do a black one but havent decided what kind yet.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Lilly you always have simple, yet great ideas...eveything looks great!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks ..sometimes those turn out quite nice


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well here is my mini groundbreaker for the food table graveyard this yr..
had some left over wire from flowers i used in a xmas thing so i stuck a skull on it glued some mini hands i have on it and added some used fabric softener sheets and then cheesecloth. very simple easy and fast...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love that you are so willing to share your creative ideas.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It's great that you have things just laying around and you figure out all these things to do with them. I can't figure things out until I see people do them here. That's why I'm on this forum, to copy, er borrow ideas.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great ideas Lilly.....as always!
I too will admit that I am more of a copy-catter!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

here's a couple more I made.. this one I gave to someone for his kid that likes halloween stuff








I like this one best though









these are so easy go ahead and copy them I mean borrow them haha


----------

